# Blue Hall Bath DONE!! PICS



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

After about 4 weeks worth of work over the last two months I re-habbed my hall bath. 
Here's the before:









Here's the after:









Here's the short list of projects:
- removed old formica off wall, removed wall paper, removed cardboard ceiling tiles
- restored old-ball CASE toilet to working order with hand-cut rubber gaskets (man, that thing flushes like a MFer!)
- installed shower ring and riser, installed new hot and cold cut-off valves for the tub (see my post in plumbing about how I learned to work on galvanized plumbing - whoops!)
- rehabbed 1940s American standard sink that was original to the original plumbing in the house
- hung tin ceiling
- ran new electric lines for lights and for GFCI outlets for the room, installed overhead light, and sconces
- installed baseboards, chair rail, and crown molding
- painted medicine cabinet
- painted

AND everything works! With all the trim up and painted I have grown fond of the blue (man, I was scared at first). I inaugurated it last night with a LONG HOT SHOWER!

Here's another pic:


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Nice*

I like that very much! You have done great things. What's next? Did you have any leaks with the shower curtain? Good job. dorf Dude...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Excellent job
I like the paint job on the pipe
I think exposed pipes sort of reflect the style of an older home
Is the toilet a 1.6g flush?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

1.6 flush :laughing::laughing::laughing:. It's an esoteric two-piece model by CASE (who are better known for their one piece toilets). It was probably installed in 1940s when the house got 'indoor' plumbing (ie. toilets) - they had sink and tub from 1880s supplied by a hand pumped well! 

The radiator is original too. We had it blasted and painted last year.

For the stripes on the pipe (thanks for noticing DAVE) I used the 'green' painter's tape that comes in a case. It really did make a flawless line, but it was a bit expen$ive for everyday use. Usually, I think a steady hand is faster and better than taping (paint with a full stomach).


----------



## FernStar (May 21, 2009)

WOW! stunning! what an amazing job. a very calm serene place for a bath!


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Great work, and I LOVE the shower exposed plumbing! I will be sure to read your post in plumbing to hear about that!


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Excellent job
> I like the paint job on the pipe


What pipe?

Oh, OK, I had to go back to find it. 

Very nice job Leah.


----------

